# where can i go turkey hunting at in the spring



## trailbreaker

i'm wondering what is a good place to go turkey hunting.. i live in cincinnati
i was told hueston woods


----------



## Mushijobah

Any public land around there with large woods should have turkey. I know SW Ohio has a lot of turkey in areas I just described.


----------



## Big Mo

Tranquility wildlife area out route 32 in Adams county has a load of turks-- about 60 miles Se of cincy--


----------



## trailbreaker

thanks big mo


----------

